# Laptop mit Laptop verbinden



## Testsieger (9. Januar 2010)

Nabend....

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum. Folgendes Problem:

Der Laptop meiner Schwester ist runtergefallen und jetzt ist der Bildschirm defekt & zeigt rein gar nix mehr an. Der Laptop selbst startet aber und geht auch an. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen defekten mit meinem Laptop via USB zu verbinden um dann dort auf die Daten zugreifen zu können ? Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das es da mal ein Programm namens Bridge o. s. ä. gab. Wäre für Hinweise & Lösungsansätze echt dankbar.


Grüße


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (9. Januar 2010)

Hey Testsieger,

also via USB wäre mir keine direkte Möglichkeit geläufig, evtl ginge es vie Remotedesktop, vorrausgesetzt dieser ist im alten Laptop schon aktiviert. Und sonst würde ich an deiner Stelle die Festplatte aus dem defektem Gerät vorsichtig ausbauen und mittels eines http://www.amazon.de/IDE-USB-Adapter-für-Hitachi-Laufwerke/dp/B000LWAGC4 solchen Adapters (der ist nun direkt nur für Hitachi  Geräte aber wenn du ein wenig Google quälst findest du für 10-20€ nen Multiadapter!) an den neuen anschließen und dann kommst du komfortabel an alle Daten.
Alternativ ginge auch ein 2,5" externes Gehäuse!

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg bei der Datenrettung!
Sascha


----------



## zerix (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ist es nicht möglich an dem Laptop einen externen Monitor anzuschließen?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Testsieger (9. Januar 2010)

Also den  Ausbau der Festplatte wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Wenns natürlich nicht anders geht dann wird's wohl darauf hinauslaufen. Mit einem externen Monitor wäre natürlich auch noch eine Variante. Nur wird der denn dann anstandslos erkannt ? Normalerweise muss man den doch bei den Grafikeinstellungen extra zuschalten. An die komme ich aber natürlich nicht ran. 


Grüße


----------



## zerix (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, kommt drauf an wie es eingestellt ist. Ich würde es versuchen.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Testsieger (9. Januar 2010)

Ich riskiers und werde berichten. 

Grüße


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (9. Januar 2010)

Alternativ hast du ja auch meißt Hotkeys auf den F'Tasten womit du evtl die Modis durchschalten kannst!
Musst du mal auf der Tastatur schaun und mittels FN Taste probieren.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo!



fUnKuCh3n hat gesagt.:


> Und sonst würde ich an deiner Stelle die Festplatte aus dem defektem Gerät vorsichtig ausbauen und mittels eines http://www.amazon.de/IDE-USB-Adapter-für-Hitachi-Laufwerke/dp/B000LWAGC4 solchen Adapters (der ist nun direkt nur für Hitachi  Geräte aber wenn du ein wenig Google quälst findest du für 10-20€ nen Multiadapter!) an den neuen anschließen und dann kommst du komfortabel an alle Daten.


Die Adapter sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.
Ich habe einen solchen von Digitus.
Mit 2,5" Festplatten gibt es keine Probleme, dafür aber mit einigen (nicht allen) 3,5" Festplatten.
Bei letzteren scheint bei einigen der "Anlaufstrom" zu hoch für das mitgelieferte Netzteil zu sein.
Das mitgelieferte Netzteil liefert laut Typenschild auf 5V und 12V jeweils 1,5A.
Z.B. meine 3,5" 250GB Festplatte von Samsung braucht laut Typenschild 0,6A auf 5V und 0,5A auf 12V.
Man sollte also meinen dass das mitgelieferte Netzteil noch genug "Reserve" übrig hat..... dem ist aber nicht so, die Festplatte läuft damit nicht.
Wenn ich statt dessen den Strom von einem PC-Netzteil "abzweige", läuft die Festplatte auch mit dem Adapter.
Daraus schliesse ich dass das mitgelieferte Netzteil trotz der 1,5A einfach "zu schwach auf der Brust" ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Johannes7146 (1. Februar 2010)

Bei dem versucht dem externem Monitor:
Den Monitor anschließen, danach den Laptop einschlaten und sofort zuklappen, sodass bei starten des Windows der Laptop zugeklappt ist. Bei den meisten Notebooks ist dann der externe Monitor der primäre Monitor und zeigt dir den anmelde Bildschirm. Da das tippen bei zugeklappten Laptop eher schwierig sein dürfte, wirst du wohl auch eine Tastaur und ggf. eine Maus anschließen müssen.


----------

